
AutoMicroFarm Minimum Viable Product - ph0rque
http://shindyapin.tumblr.com/post/3136603950/automicrofarm-minimum-viable-product
======
wickedchicken
I don't really think this counts as a 'minimum viable product' -- this is some
speculation of square footage and location for a small farm. A greenhouse
(which is what the author is essentially designing) requires a lot of
interlocking systems to work properly (most natural greenhouses rely on the
sun/environment to handle these but I believe the author wants a self-
contained system running entirely on electricity). How will harvesting,
watering, seeding, pest maintenance, airflow, environmental regulation work?
How will deviations from optimal conditions be detected? It would be
interesting to see a 'farm in a shipping container,' especially once a
realistic cost estimate comes out. I highly doubt this would be cheaper than
factory farming but it might stabilize things with respect to
fuel/transportation costs.

~~~
ph0rque
You're right, it's a plan for an MVP, not the MVP itself.

